# Neptune - My Halfmoon



## smangirl (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello, everyone  I'm new. I have two bettas, one male and one female (both in separate tanks). The female, Honey, is an elusive veiltail who I can never take a decent picture of. My boy, Neptune, is quite new and beautiful, if I do say so myself  Here are some pictures of him... (he's a half moon betta from a breeder in Thailand)



















(Bloodworms! What a treat XD)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!! NICE fish!!!! I believe his coloring is a Piebald... 

Gorgeous fish!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## smangirl (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks guys! Yup, he's a piebald and marble  Can't wait to see how his colors change


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He is gorgeous! Lol I love the last picture, looks like the bloodworms are getting a piggyback ride.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's very pretty! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

He's beautiful.
BTW My fish's name is Neptune too haha


----------



## smangirl (Feb 24, 2010)

Haha, I imagine that it's a pretty popular name among fish; he was the god of the sea after all!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

smangirl said:


> Thanks guys! Yup, he's a piebald and marble  Can't wait to see how his colors change


Can't wait to see him in a month or so!! Marbles are SO fun!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

realy pretty!


----------



## SterlingX123 (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow! That's a really beautiful fish. Great coloring, too.


----------



## smangirl (Feb 24, 2010)

Here's some more taken from last night. I was turning off the lights in my room and left his for last, and when I came over he was flaring at his reflection  Silly boy.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, his coloring is amazing!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah i agree with BettaXFishXCrazy


----------

